# NewBeek from Ottawa valley, Ontario, Canada



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Sounds like a good source for treatment free bees.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Doug! 166 years is only 166 bee generations or so . . .


----------



## mkrascek (Feb 2, 2016)

Have you considered using langstroth frames in a longbox hive?


----------



## Imckee (Apr 6, 2016)

DougP,
Sounds like you have a great source of local bees. I too am just getting into beekeeping and would like to source some treatment free bees in Ontario. I am a couple hours north of Toronto. Do you know if your source is selling any other nucs? Could I get her contact info?
Thanks


----------



## DougP (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi Imckee

Here is her website:
http://debbeesbees.ca/

It is a bad time to try to get nuc's - most suppliers have long since sold out and have waiting lists. But give her a phone call - she may have more in June.

best of luck.
-Doug


----------

